# Time To Replace The Service



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

just hackbite it


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Lightning strike?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Just old age. Sandy soil was absorbing the leak for a long time so it went unnoticed.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

A Schwin coupling will easily repair that.:blink:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Their water bill will certainly drop after the fix.







Paul


----------



## AbsoluteDP (Jul 25, 2012)

rocksteady said:


> Their water bill will certainly drop after the fix.
> 
> Paul


I think the piece was before meter


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> Their water bill will certainly drop after the fix.
> 
> That brings up a good question? In your local where are the meters located? At the curb, in the structure or in a pit? [warm climate] above ground or in a shallow box at curb? And also who is responsible for service line from the curb in? From the curb out?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> rocksteady said:
> 
> 
> > Their water bill will certainly drop after the fix.
> ...


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Gimme my dime back.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

AbsoluteDP said:


> I think the piece was before meter


Around here, any piping before the meter is the property and responsibility of the water purveyor. 





Paul


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> rocksteady said:
> 
> 
> > Their water bill will certainly drop after the fix.
> ...


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> That brings up a good question? In your local where are the meters located? At the curb, in the structure or in a pit? [warm climate] above ground or in a shallow box at curb? And also who is responsible for service line from the curb in? From the curb out?


Our meters are in a shallow box at the curb. HO owns the line from the meter onward.







Paul


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

here from the meter forward is HO dime. Meter back is the citys problem.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Sounds like needless up selling to me. Pure thievery to sell a new service, just line it...


----------



## ditchdigger (Aug 12, 2012)

I usually repair metal lines a couple times but it blows another leak in a short amount of time we replace it. That line will for sure blow another leak soon


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Here we'll replace an old galvanized water service with PVC.


----------



## AbsoluteDP (Jul 25, 2012)

rocksteady said:


> Around here, any piping before the meter is the property and responsibility of the water purveyor.
> 
> Paul


 My bad. I keep forgetting that lots of people live in warm places. Here, in Toronto we have WS at 4’ down therefore meters are inside


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Here they are curb side if they have them at all, lots of wells.


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

Meter in the Basement/crawl space.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

meters are in basements here. City will cover all the way to the point to where in enters the building. The city also covers sewer replacement costs. The owner is just required to pay a small deductable


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Meters are in basements here, there will be a curb stop, the customer owns the line from the curb stop on in....


----------



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

Plumbdog Where are you from in Maine? I lived in Gorham most of my life but live in N.C. now. Worked for many years for Caron & Waltz


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Meters are in basements here, there will be a curb stop, the customer owns the line from the curb stop on in....


Same configuration here. Curb cock between 4-6' deep at municipal/private property division.
Meters are in the basement typically.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> rocksteady said:
> 
> 
> > Their water bill will certainly drop after the fix.
> ...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

This is on a private well system with a large network of steel in the ground. The pipe in the pic was a few hundred feet and several tees away from the well. The whole system is in similar condition.


----------



## ditchdigger (Aug 12, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> This is on a private well system with a large network of steel in the ground. The pipe in the pic was a few hundred feet and several tees away from the well. The whole system is in similar condition.


Sounds like its time to repipe if it all has a rust build up like the pipe in your pics. Or make sure the HO understands its like a ticking time bomb ready to blow at any time


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> This is on a private well system with a large network of steel in the ground. The pipe in the pic was a few hundred feet and several tees away from the well. The whole system is in similar condition.


How old is the house/wel system?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

There is more iron in the soil where you are at, than in that pipe.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

mccmech said:


> how old is the house/wel system?


1960


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> 1960


 Perhaps it time to buy a good used backhoe/digger machice if you are set for this full replacment??


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Perhaps it time to buy a good used backhoe/digger machice if you are set for this full replacment??


Guess you don't know about Jaws... :laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Guess you don't know about Jaws... :laughing:


 The shark or the man from James Bond movie??


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> The shark or the man from James Bond movie??


 
Meet Mr. Biz's digging machine Jaws.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> Meet Mr. Biz's digging machine Jaws.
> 
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachm...ing-excavator-forumrunner_20111005_192237.jpg


Lol...b ut that's a way overkill for a little water pipe replacment!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Lol...b ut that's a way overkill for a little water pipe replacment!


 I was mostly a Ford 510 4 stick backhoe operator


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> I was mostly a Ford 510 4 stick backhoe operator


I prefer the arm rests and wobble sticks of a mini excavator.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> Lol...b ut that's a way overkill for a little water pipe replacment!


You gotta run what you brung...


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Titan Plumbing said:


> You gotta run what you brung...


 
A six inch bucket with a couple of them teeth on it would be nice for a narrow trench.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> The shark or the man from James Bond movie??


Kinda..... :laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> A six inch bucket with a couple of them teeth on it would be nice for a narrow trench.


 Yeap and a offset trench to make the connection... wondering what size the pipe coming off the well head and feeds how many homes... we had several 'commuity' well where entire block on one well... problem with that.. there's no outside b box and few houses won't pay the monthly assetments knowily the water won't be turned off.. til the 'boss' ordered us to located the line and install one... going thru privite properties, etc.. wasn't worth the leagl hassles.. so they ended up dis banding the common well and each have their own well.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> A six inch bucket with a couple of them teeth on it would be nice for a narrow trench.


I hate narrow buckets. We have a Kubota KX-121 with 1, 2, and 3' buckets and the one footer is the worst. Any moisture in the soil and it packs in and you have to sit and shake every other scoop to get it to fall out. My personal record with that machine is 540' of 30" deep trench in exactly 2 hours with a 24" bucket. I doubt I'd get even half that with a 12" bucket much less a 6 incher.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

SewerRat said:


> My personal record with that machine is 540' of 30" deep trench in exactly 2 hours with a 24" bucket. I doubt I'd get even half that with a 12" bucket much less a 6 incher.


I consider myself a pretty good operator. Thats not even in the realm of plausible...

Nobody cares that this was sent from my droid using. Plumbing Zone


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Lol...b ut that's a way overkill for a little water pipe replacment!


Normally I would agree, but in this area the sandstone is pretty tough. Even with Satan's Dentures, the jack hammer with a clay spade would be cutting the path. If we end up doing the replacement, it will be a great opportunity to break in the new Soil Pick.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

ILPlumber said:


> I consider myself a pretty good operator. Thats not even in the realm of plausible...
> 
> Nobody cares that this was sent from my droid using. Plumbing Zone


Sorry IL, didn't mean to sound arrogant and wasn't meaning to boast. Easy digging on a quarter mile straight trench in soft soil and a wide open field....sure. I was on a pivot irrigation pipeline job and had several miles of trench behind me and had found my groove. I was concentrating on production and trying to outdo myself. I realized I was doing better than usual and so I stopped, made a mark at the end of my trench, set my alarm for 2 hours and then went balls out til it rang. Then I measured it. I probably couldn't do it again. Under average conditions no, in fact when I bid I only figure on 100' per hour. I consider myself a decent operator but nothing to write home about. Point is that if you are trying for production a narrow bucket will slow you down.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

A lot of times when we work in wet clay we weld 1/2 inch chains to the top lip curve of the bucket. When you go to dump the chain keeps the dirt from compacting. We also keep Ajax dry sink powder and if you rub it into the bucket when it is clean it coats the steel and nothing will stick in your 1ft. Bucket.


----------

